
WhatsApp: Heap Corruption in RTP Processing - okket
https://bugs.chromium.org/p/project-zero/issues/detail?id=1654
======
mwuertinger
Seems like the version currently in the Play Store (2.18.293) is still
vulnerable as it was released on Sep 24th.

